# Something New And Very Very Special!!!!



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well

One of he benefits of being a good pal of Keith's (as well as putting up with his embarrassing bar stool tricks) is that occasionally I pick up some of his treasured possessions.

As you guys know I am a die hard Omega fan, but Keith has finally turned me to the dark side, but wow what a dark side, I have had this since the weekend but haven't been able o take it off long enough to get a good pic! until now, but it's back on my wrist

I give you the IWC Edison with Tuning fork movement! now that's a rare rare watch!

thanks Keith










More pics shortly!

If I were you I would check out Keith has for sale at the mo, there is some REAL TREASURE in there

Tom


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Beautiful Tom. Welcome to the IWC Electric Club :lol:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Well done mate, that a beauty :thumbup:.

Speaking as another diehard Omega fan I can see why you were diverted from the path. I'll forgive, you just this once . Fits it perfectly with your 70's fetish though, so when are you getting the safari suit? I'm hoping you'll wear one for your wedding.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks guys

Definitely going to get that safari suit at some point! not sure I will get away with it for the wedding! lol, well unless I am going on my own! ha ha ha

Tried to be a bit more experimental with pic, what do you think?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats a corker mate... Really something else and so far not copied by Fossil et al.


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Cracking watch - enjoy it!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

dickstar1977 said:


> Tried to be a bit more experimental with pic, what do you think?


Yeh nice pic too Tom! Is that the Kent sea-side in the background?


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks all

Woke up this AM to find by other half wandering the house with the Edison on, I have a feeling I have lost it already! NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOO!

Stuart, That's kent on the other side of the river mate, thankfully our view isn't obstructed by the industry further down the other side of the river!

Cheers Tom


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

That is nice. Have you managed to swipe it back long enough to get some close-up pics?


----------

